

SSD Reading List - Maro
http://bytepawn.com/2009/10/18/ssd-reading-list/

======
bayareaguy
Also for somewhat less theoretic and more market oriented reading on SSDs
there is <http://www.storagesearch.com/ssd-buyers-guide.html>

~~~
Maro
For those looking for the shortcut: the consensus seems to be that the Intel
X25-M (80 and 160GB) is the best buy right now.

~~~
briansmith
Only for desktop/laptop use, and only if you don't have extra-high levels of
write activity and/or you are willing to replace them on the same 3-year cycle
you would use when replacing (magnetic) hard drives.

~~~
blasdel
Please stop spreading such baseless FUD.

They don't beg any more replacement than the other SATA SSDs you could
purchase. You yourself admit that they aren't any less reliable than magnetic
drives.

~~~
briansmith
Not true. There are lots of SSDs with much higher longevity, using a variety
of techniques. The Intel X25-M is optimized for capacity/cost, not longevity.
Depending on your workload they can very well be less reliable than magnetic
drives, especially if judge by the manufacturers' specifications.

------
rsanheim
Does anyone know what the actual real world difference would be like between
the Apple 256 GB SSD upgrade and the Intel 160 GB drive that everyone talks
about?

~~~
lutorm
Look at the Anandtech article. It talks about the disadvantages of the Samsung
controller SSDs.

